# Mens Rules



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Here are THE male rules.

1. Men are *NOT* mind readers.

1. Learn to work the toilet seat. You're a big girl. If it's up, put it down. We need it up, you need it down. You don't hear us complaining about you leaving it down.

1. Shopping is NOT a sport. And no, we are never going to think of it that way.

1. *Ask* for what you want. Let us be clear on this one: Subtle hints do not work! Strong hints do not work! Obvious hints do not work! Just say it!

1. Yes and No are perfectly acceptable answers to almost every question.

1. Come to us with a problem only if you want help solving it. That's what we do. Sympathy is what your girlfriends are for.

1. If you think you're fat, you probably are. Don't ask us.

1. You can either ask us to do something Or tell us how you want it done. Not both. If you already know best how to do it, just do it yourself.

1. If it itches, it will be scratched. We do that.

1. If we ask what is wrong and you say "nothing," We will act like nothing's wrong. We know you are lying, but it is just not worth the hassle.

1. If you ask a question you don't want an answer to, Expect an answer you don't want to hear.

1. When we go somewhere, anything you wear is fine.

1. Don't ask us what we're thinking about unless you are prepared to discuss such topics as SEX, CARS or GUNS.

Thank you for reading this. You should know that if you bitch YOU have to sleep on the couch tonight, you'll like it. It's like camping!


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Haven't we been treated to this before...by JW? :smt075 

:mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Haven't we been treated to this before...by JW? :smt075
> 
> :mrgreen:


Hey good stuff deserves a second helping!!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Haven't we been treated to this before...by JW? :smt075
> 
> :mrgreen:


Who is this *WE* you speak of?:smt062 :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Oh boy, Oh boy..................:watching:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

*advice to married men*

before starting to assert the guy rules build a big comfortable dog house don't let the dog in he may have fleas. wire for cable, internet you will spend alot of time there


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> before starting to assert the guy rules build a big comfortable dog house don't let the dog in he may have fleas. wire for cable, internet you will spend alot of time there


Why is that?


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> Who is this *WE* you speak of?:smt062 :mrgreen:


Hee hee! The whole FORUM...since JW started a thread on the exact same list about a week or so back. :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Hee hee! The whole FORUM...since JW started a thread on the exact same list about a week or so back. :mrgreen:


LOL
I found the thread, mine has some differences if you read it. :smt080


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Why would I read it when the Women's Rules always trump Guy's Rules?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Always?? :smt084


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

Always! 

Well, on second thought...

Maybe not always. :smt077


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Always!
> 
> Well, on second thought...
> 
> Maybe not always. :smt077


:smt033


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> :smt033


Braggart! :smt077

Now don't go telling any tall tales, Buckaroo!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Braggart! :smt077
> 
> Now don't go telling any tall tales, Buckaroo!


No more talking 'smack' until you post the pics you've been promising.......:smt071


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> No more talking 'smack' until you post the pics you've been promising.......:smt071


+1 :smt077


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> No more talking 'smack' until you post the pics you've been promising.......:smt071


Just hold yer horses there, sport! I'm selecting just the right pose for you boys. :smt077


----------



## J.R. (Jul 6, 2006)

MissouriMule said:


> Just hold yer horses there, sport! I'm selecting just the right pose for you boys. :smt077


OK Miss Scarlett,don't put off till tommorrow on what you can do today!:mrgreen: :smt082 J.R.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

J.R. said:


> OK Miss Scarlett,don't put off till tommorrow on what you can do today!:mrgreen: :smt082 J.R.


+1:smt077


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> +1:smt077


+ eleventybazillion :smt033


----------

